# Found someone I really like but I don't know if he likes me.



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I went to a concert(Goatwhore, God Forbid, Mnemic, Arsis & The Human Abstract!) with a guy Friday night, who I met on Myspace and I really like him. :mushy But I can't really tell how he feels about me....everything kinda seemed like a date, he payed for absolutely everything--my food, my concert ticket, our motel room(we were such a long way from home & were too tired to drive back that night)-- and I'm not used to guys paying for everything like that. The only money I spent all weekend was on a Goatwhore hoodie at the concert. I wanted to kiss him that night but I was too afraid to, I was afraid he wouldn't want me to. But the next day when he drove me back home I decided I was going to anyway. :afr So he hugged me and then I kissed him and he said "thanks" afterwards. And later on over myspace I asked him about it, and told him if he didn't want me to do that anymore to just tell me, but he said he didn't mind at all and that he wanted to kiss me Friday night too but wasn't sure how I would feel about it. :mushy 
I just hope he didn't say it to keep from hurting my feelings or something. :afr :sigh 
Good things don't happen to me much and when they do, they don't last long. :cry


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he likes*

and he hasn't talked to me as much since then but everytime he's online he responds to my messages and stuff. I guess he's just busy where it's the weekend. I guess I'll know if I don't hear from him much this week.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

*re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he likes*

I have no "dating" experience, but from what you've described, it sounds like he's into you. Maybe he's just a little embarrassed or unsure of how you feel and is just letting it all sink in. I don't think he would have said he wanted to kiss you if he really didn't really want to.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he likes*

Thanks, I really hope you're right! :um


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

*re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he likes*

my guess is that he likes you.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he likes*

:mushy Thanks... I really hope so
I don't really think he likes me that much though cause all last week he called me and he hasn't today or yesterday. Maybe it's just where it's the weekend but I don't know.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he likes*

ok I think it's obvious he doesn't like me now.... :cry 
he didn't respond back to any of my messages today and 2 people suggested I should call him and so I tried, and he didn't answer(which I notice he didn't answer his phone sometimes or always take it with him so he may not have had it with him at the time, but he always called the people back)...so I left a message and he hasn't called back yet, I don't expect him to. It sucks so much being me. :mum


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he l*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> ok I think it's obvious he doesn't like me now.... :cry


I wonder if he is shy or maybe not ready for a relationship with anyone at this time. There are a lot of possibilities. It could be he needs a little more time to respond to you. I know you might not like to hear this, but maybe he's checking out other women, too, keeping his options open.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he l*



Optimistic said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > ok I think it's obvious he doesn't like me now.... :cry
> ...


I don't think he's shy....I don't understand why he told me he wanted to kiss me the other day if he didn't really want to though...ahh why are men so confusing? :con But if he DID really want to maybe he is shy because he wouldn't be the first to do it... I have no idea, I'm just very confused, as usual.
I know it doesn't mean much but I'm the only female on his top myspace list except a 40 or 50 something year old woman. I felt kinda special for that at first but I guess it doesn't mean much at all and he'll probably remove me soon anyway and replace me with some prettier girl. :sigh


----------



## skeeter31 (Dec 9, 2006)

There aren't many girls that are prettier than you. Don't worry about it!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

skeeter31 said:


> There aren't many girls that are prettier than you. Don't worry about it!


 ops Thanks! You're sweet. I really wish he agreed with you.


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> skeeter31 said:
> 
> 
> > There aren't many girls that are prettier than you. Don't worry about it!
> ...


And maybe he does. :stu

Looks, btw, can be a double-edged sword. Good looks often work in one's favor, but there are cases where a guy or gal doesn't feel like they're in the same league as the one they consider pretty or handsome, so they figure, "Why bother?"


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Optimistic said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > skeeter31 said:
> ...


Well I hope he does, but I don't know...he told me I was "beautiful" the other day, but I know looks don't always matter. And there's always gonna be somebody who looks better, no matter what.
He can't feel that he isn't in the same league or whatever though, if he thinks I'm pretty(unless after meeting me he thinks I look hideous?) because he's very good looking himself. And I'm sure it's obvious now that I like him. So I've tried and it's up to him now, whether we talk or see each other anymore because I've done all I can do.  I don't know what else to do, I don't wanna keep calling and sending messages and seeming desperate cause I know he won't like that. Nobody likes a desperate person. So I've left a message on his phone and online and if he wants to continue talking to me, he will...if not, I won't hear from him anymore. I don't expect to hear back from him ever. :cry


----------



## noregrets (May 4, 2006)

*re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he likes*

Aww this sounds like it's been tough on you. Just a theory, I am no expert, but there are some guys apparently who are scared off by girls acting "too assertive", for instance, emailing after a date... Some guys want to do all the pursuing. If that is this guy's problem, well, that is pretty dumb of him and he doesn't deserve you anyhow. Ironic isn't it that a socially anxious person could get in trouble for being too assertive... You'll find someone though and I personally think it's cool that you were a bit assertive!

Of course, this guy could still want to go out with you, maybe he is just busy or something!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he l*



noregrets said:


> Aww this sounds like it's been tough on you. Just a theory, I am no expert, but there are some guys apparently who are scared off by girls acting "too assertive", for instance, emailing after a date... Some guys want to do all the pursuing. If that is this guy's problem, well, that is pretty dumb of him and he doesn't deserve you anyhow. Ironic isn't it that a socially anxious person could get in trouble for being too assertive... You'll find someone though and I personally think it's cool that you were a bit assertive!
> 
> Of course, this guy could still want to go out with you, maybe he is just busy or something!


I hope he's not scared off but I fear that's already happened anyway... wish I could read his mind so I could always do whatever he wanted me to.  I wish you'd be right and that he's just busy. I know he does work long hours, so there's a SMALL chance that could be it...but he found the time to talk to me last week and he was busy then too.
He didn't seem like he was going to pursue anything though, so if either of us did it, it had to be me...I can't believe I brought myself to kiss him, but I did. Maybe he just wanted to be friends, I don't know...or maybe I did do something wrong...maybe the email or the me kissing him first did bug him...who knows. I'm not too good at reading people but he seemed ok with and like he kinda liked the kiss. 
And I just assumed maybe he liked me since he payed for everything and it kinda seemed like a date...some people said maybe it's cause I didn't sleep with him or something, but well, he never said anything about it or anything....normally I wouldn't be that type of person but I actually like this guy so much I probably would have if he had wanted me to. :sigh


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he likes*

GOOD NEWS...well good and bad. Bad for him, good for me I guess... For anyone who cares, he just got online to tell me he has pneumonia  That's the bad news...the good news is of course that I heard from him, and he apologized for not talking to me much lately but he says him and a couple of his family members are sick and he's been in bed alot and not feeling well and I told him I thought I'd scared him off and he said "no way" and he said he would get back with me when he gets to feeling better.
So hopefully there's still a chance.


----------



## noregrets (May 4, 2006)

*re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he likes*

Oh that's awesome (for you)! It is good that you're able to express insecurities to him and he doesn't seem to mind (like saying you thought you scared him off). It can be hard to hold that kind of thing in.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he likes*

yeah, he was just online for a few minutes again, signed on right after I woke up... and I still don't think he likes me nearly as much as I like him, but that's just the way life goes. :sigh EVERY time I find somebody I really like they don't like me as much as I like them...and sometimes people like me and I don't really like them that way. It always works out that way...why? :?
So I dunno about our chances, but maybe at least hopefully he'll still talk to me and maybe we can go to concerts and stuff sometimes... better than nothing, I guess. :?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he l*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> yeah, he was just online for a few minutes again, signed on right after I woke up... and I still don't think he likes me nearly as much as I like him, but that's just the way life goes. :sigh *EVERY time I find somebody I really like they don't like me as much as I like them...and sometimes people like me and I don't really like them that way. It always works out that way...why?* :?
> So I dunno about our chances, but maybe at least hopefully he'll still talk to me and maybe we can go to concerts and stuff sometimes... better than nothing, I guess. :?


Yeah, same here. Never fails.

You'll see what happens with this guy in time. I know it's easier said than done, but just try not to get wrapped up in him and play it by ear.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he l*



Strange Religion said:


> You'll see what happens with this guy in time. I know it's easier said than done, but just try not to get wrapped up in him and play it by ear.


Yeah, I know...I need to stop liking him SO much...and I'm trying, because I don't expect someone like him to like someone like me for long. It just doesn't work that way...guys like him end up with "perfect looking", outgoing girls. Not weird, akward, quiet girls like me. And I'm trying to live by my life quote: "No expectations, no disappointments." But sometimes it's not so easy. I can already see I'll be disappointed if/when things don't work out the way I want them to.
I'm also trying to talk to other guys I might could be interested in in case this doesn't work out, which I don't expect it to.  But before I meet any of them or anything of course I do wanna see how it goes with this guy because I like him alot, and I haven't met anyone I like this much in a long time....I actually might possibly like this one more than any I've ever liked before. And for that, I know it won't work out for me. :sigh 
I couldn't even keep my last boyfriend(well the one before last--I wasn't with the last one long enough to really call it a relationship I guess) and he was a loser...but I loved him anyway for some reason. And this guy I like now is definitely not a loser...he's a bit older too(26) so I'm hoping that means he's more mature than the 19-22 year olds I've dated in the past. He's definitely nicer and seemingly more mature than they were so far. Actually right now I'm going to blame my bad luck on the last guy I broke up with who said it was "bad karma" for me to break up with him(though what did he want me to do, lie and pretend I wanted to date him when I didn't? wouldn't THAT be bad karma instead of being honest?! honesty is good karma I would think) and I'd get what's coming to me when I found someone I really like...I'm not the type to believe in karma but maybe he's right. :mum


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

*re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he likes*

I'm glad this guy replied to you, and I'm sorry to hear that he has pneumonia. That's no fun. Probably about the only thing he has on his mind as he's lieing in bed is to recuperate.

Frankly, there are times when it sounds like you idealize him. Things sound really rushed. Shauna, have you ever experienced or at least considered the possibility that people, in time, can grow to like each other? I don't know about you, but I have ended up disliking some people who I thought for sure I'd like, and I've also ended up liking some people I, at first, had thought were jerks.

From a male's perspective, I'd feel pressured and somewhat cornered. I like your idea of looking at other prospects now, not so much because it's a no-go situation with him (according to your "gut feelings"), rather it may keep you from feeling that he's the *only* one for you, and it may open up some good, worthwhile doors for you.

I sense in your most recent post that you are slowly getting away from idealizing him. After one date, how could you really know him, I wonder?
You say "seemingly mature" and "I actually *possibly* might like this one more...", which shows the benefit of some doubt that may be resolved by taking the time to get to know him better, given the opportunity, before making definite conclusions about him.

Maybe it's a case of "love at first sight." Yeah, that can happen, but to expect it from the other person is probably asking too much. Also, despite what this guy may have thought or expected from you on the first date, I think it's disgustingly selfish--and deceitful--for any guy to expect a girl to "repay them" for the trouble and expense of a date. I'm not saying that this guy had this in mind, only that, if I were a girl, I wouldn't give such a guy the time of day if he expected that.

And if this guy, or any other guy, is looking for the "perfect, outgoing girl," it doesn't make much sense that you'd even want to be mismatched with him. Could it be that he prefers blonds or women slightly older than you? If he does, it doesn't mean you're bad, a loser, too quiet, or not pretty enough. Could be a simple matter of taste and you and he just haven't met your match. Sure, rejection is not fun (especially for us SAers), even though you can't say for sure whether you've been rejected.

Hope this helps in some way.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he likes*

I'm not really trying to rush things...I wouldn't care if he doesn't wanna date me right away or anything, I just want him to be interested in me and wanna date me at some point. I'm just afraid if I didn't do something, he'll think I don't like him and won't want to be around me anymore. Somebody told me that once...there was a guy I liked and he came to see me a few times but I was way too shy to do anything, too shy to tell him how I felt, too shy to kiss him first, too shy to do ANYTHING...and later on he found another girl and I asked him about it and he said he didn't think I liked him because I didn't show my feelings...which I know that goes both ways and was probably just an excuse...but I don't know, maybe he was shy too...so I just didn't want that to happen again... it hurt me alot to find out he had a girlfriend because I liked him and I wanted to be his girlfriend, just like if I didn't do something and found out this guy got a girlfriend due to my stupidity, I would be hurt.

Well of course I can't REALLY know somebody after one weekend, but I do know I like him. And he's unlike any other guy I've ever met, in a good way. I'm so used to guys who expect me to pay for stuff and everything and this guy was so nice...he paid for everything, I never had to spend a penny all weekend...he wouldn't allow it. And I just felt instantly comfortable around him...I was nervous before I met him, but when he got here I realized I had no reason to be. I felt like I'd known him for a long time.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he l*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> [quote="Strange Religion":2912f]
> You'll see what happens with this guy in time. I know it's easier said than done, but just try not to get wrapped up in him and play it by ear.


Yeah, I know...I need to stop liking him SO much...and I'm trying, because I don't expect someone like him to like someone like me for long. It just doesn't work that way...guys like him end up with "perfect looking", outgoing girls. Not weird, akward, quiet girls like me. And I'm trying to live by my life quote: "No expectations, no disappointments." But sometimes it's not so easy. I can already see I'll be disappointed if/when things don't work out the way I want them to.
I'm also trying to talk to other guys I might could be interested in in case this doesn't work out, which I don't expect it to.  But before I meet any of them or anything of course I do wanna see how it goes with this guy because I like him alot, and I haven't met anyone I like this much in a long time....I actually might possibly like this one more than any I've ever liked before. And for that, I know it won't work out for me. :sigh 
I couldn't even keep my last boyfriend(well the one before last--I wasn't with the last one long enough to really call it a relationship I guess) and he was a loser...but I loved him anyway for some reason. And this guy I like now is definitely not a loser*...he's a bit older too(26) so I'm hoping that means he's more mature than the 19-22 year olds I've dated in the past. He's definitely nicer and seemingly more mature than they were so far. *Actually right now I'm going to blame my bad luck on the last guy I broke up with who said it was "bad karma" for me to break up with him(though what did he want me to do, lie and pretend I wanted to date him when I didn't? wouldn't THAT be bad karma instead of being honest?! honesty is good karma I would think) and I'd get what's coming to me when I found someone I really like...I'm not the type to believe in karma but maybe he's right. :mum[/quote:2912f]

I really hope so because honestly age means nothing at all as far as maturity goes. I've dated a guy in his late 20's and someone in his 30's and they still turned out to be douchebags. My coworker, who is an older woman, dated someone in his 50's and he turned out to be a jerkoff. Of course I hope things turn out well for you. Don't worry about that karma crap. That was a stupid thing for that guy to say, but he only said it because he couldn't handle the fact you broke up with him. At least you were honest about it and a lot of people aren't honest these days so that's respectable.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he l*



Strange Religion said:


> I really hope so because honestly age means nothing at all as far as maturity goes. I've dated a guy in his late 20's and someone in his 30's and they still turned out to be douchebags. My coworker, who is an older woman, dated someone in his 50's and he turned out to be a jerkoff. Of course I hope things turn out well for you. Don't worry about that karma crap. That was a stupid thing for that guy to say, but he only said it because he couldn't handle the fact you broke up with him. At least you were honest about it and a lot of people aren't honest these days so that's respectable.


I know it doesn't necessarily matter, but he seems more mature so far. 
Yeah my ex actually believes in the karma crap...I never have though. If that's the case then why do we go through the crap we do every day and horrible people are out there having wonderful lives? Makes no sense.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

*re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he likes*

I think you need to try to have a little more confidence in yourself. It looks to me like you are turning limerant and that is a sign of low self esteem. You may becoming infatuated with him because you need him to fill up the whole left in you by your inherent lack of confidence. It's not that you are attracted to him, you NEED to be with him or else you'll feel lost.

There nothing wrong with having strong feelings towards somebody but you need to keep in mind that a lot of guys (and this goes for most women, as well) cannot stand to be around a person who is excessively needy and clingy. Don't ask me why, but this is what it is Maybe it's because they fear for their personal freedom, or are simply annoyed by your need for constant attention (remember that people get in relationships to be happy, not to constantly reassure their unhappy partner).

Of course, a lot of women become extremely clingy due bad past experiences. A broken heart may make a woman terrified of experiencing that same pain again, and will therefore develop a morbid attachment and a servile attitude in order to avoid being dumped again, which paradoxically fails to achieve the desired effect most of the times.

Regrettably, i cannot offer tips on how to boost your self confidence (if it was as easy as that none of us would be here), i can only remind you that relationships are meant to bring happiness. If you are needy, depressed and constantly moody you are invalidating the entire premise (if you keep worrying about every little minutiae that is how you are going to appear to others). Something to consider. My suggestion to you is not to suppress your developing feelings for him (which apparently you are doing a poor job at anyway) and focus on not showing so much insecurity and concentrate on _feeling_ attractive and desirable, which supposedly is what gives off the correct signals to make him hooked on you (i didn't write the theory, don't ask).

Remember, guys are expected to do the first move. At the same time, they fear rejection. By kissing him and letting him know that you are interested should take care of most of his fears and i'm afraid the rest is up to him.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he l*

I have more confidence than I used to, believe it or not...
but I'm just being realistic...nobody I like ever likes me back and that's just the way it is. It sucks but it's true. And in the few cases where people I've been crazy about have been crazy about me back, it never lasts long.
And I am attracted to him. I don't think I "need" to be with him to not feel lost, if that were the case I could just go out with a random person I didn't like who liked me. I really like this guy.
I don't think I've really seemed needy or clingy to him and I've definitely not seemed to need constant attention. It would just be nice to hear from him as much as I did last week, but now that I know he's sick, I understand why he hasn't called me or anything--he probably doesn't feel much like talking right now. And plus his cell phone doesn't work in his house, and it would be long distance to call me from his home phone.
And men can be just as clingy as women, if not more...in fact the last guy I dated was, and he was possessive and wouldn't even let me have guy FRIENDS and threatened he wanted to do bad stuff to them if I hung out with any of them...this same guy now asks his "friends" to beat him up, I think, to try and make me feel sorry for him.



Lyric Suite said:


> I think you need to try to have a little more confidence in yourself. It looks to me like you are turning limerant and that is a sign of low self esteem. You may becoming infatuated with him because you need him to fill up the whole left in you by your inherent lack of confidence. It's not that you are attracted to him, you NEED to be with him or else you'll feel lost.
> 
> There nothing wrong with having strong feelings towards somebody but you need to keep in mind that a lot of guys (and this goes for most women, as well) cannot stand to be around a person who is excessively needy and clingy. Don't ask me why, but this is what it is Maybe it's because they fear for their personal freedom, or are simply annoyed by your need for constant attention (remember that people get in relationships to be happy, not to constantly reassure their unhappy partner).
> 
> ...


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he likes*

I'm so happy right now, I feel like I'm dreaming. I found out for sure tonight that he does like me too! he's better now, and he wants to come and see/stay with me a couple of days or wants to come get me and let me stay with him for a few days. I can't wait :yay :cuddle :mushy 
I hope he doesn't change his mind before then, and i hope he doesn't get tired of being around me or anything! Gonna TRY not to worry about bad things though...the important thing is he obviously wants to spend time with me! :banana


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he likes*

Great news! I'm happy for you.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he l*



Strange Religion said:


> Great news! I'm happy for you.


Thanks!


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he likes*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> I went to a concert(Goatwhore, God Forbid, Mnemic, Arsis & The Human Abstract!) with a guy Friday night, who I met on Myspace and I really like him. :mushy But I can't really tell how he feels about me....everything kinda seemed like a date, he payed for absolutely everything--my food, my concert ticket, our motel room(we were such a long way from home & were too tired to drive back that night)-- and I'm not used to guys paying for everything like that. The only money I spent all weekend was on a Goatwhore hoodie at the concert. I wanted to kiss him that night but I was too afraid to, I was afraid he wouldn't want me to. But the next day when he drove me back home I decided I was going to anyway. :afr So he hugged me and then I kissed him and he said "thanks" afterwards. And later on over myspace I asked him about it, and told him if he didn't want me to do that anymore to just tell me, but he said he didn't mind at all and that he wanted to kiss me Friday night too but wasn't sure how I would feel about it. :mushy
> I just hope he didn't say it to keep from hurting my feelings or something. :afr :sigh
> Good things don't happen to me much and when they do, they don't last long. :cry


Wow that's impressive. You're pretty brave (considering the whole sa part)


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he likes*

I obviously done something wrong....I had to come home earlier, and I haven't heard from him since. :con :get :afr


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he likes*

How long ago was that?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he likes*

wednesday evening.....


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he likes*

Aww, don't be sad hun. His sorry *** should've called you by now. You could try getting in contact with him to see what happened...if you care that much, but you honestly deserve better than that. 
I don't understand what's up with these guys, they're just pathetic.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he likes*

If he would even just send me a message on myspace or yahoo messenger or something, to say hi, I'd be happy. But I get NOTHING...
I've wondered if I should call but I know he wouldn't answer if I did...if he won't answer my messages on myspace I know he certainly wouldn't want to actually speak to me. I could call and leave a message but it would probably just make me look more pathetic than I already do, to him. I don't get why he's kept me on his top friends list on myspace all this time though. Makes no sense to keep somebody there if you aren't even gonna answer them. :um


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he l*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> I obviously done something wrong....I had to come home earlier, and I haven't heard from him since. :con :get :afr


I'm confused. You had to come home earlier after having been with him?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he likes*

I wasn't supposed to come home till the weekend--like Friday, Saturday, or Sunday... but he sent me back Wednesday....


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he l*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> I wasn't supposed to come home till the weekend--like Friday, Saturday, or Sunday... but he sent me back Wednesday....


Oh, okay. thanks...

Your friend could be right that he's "playing the field." I wonder what made her say that--something he did or something he said at the party. :con I've been trying to look at this from my crazy male perspective. :b Sorry that dealing with him has put you and your emotions thru the wringer.

It may not have been anything you did or said when you were with him. Could be that he simply doesn't want to settle down. Maybe it's not the right time for him, even if he meets or has already met Miss Right.

Of course, I don't have a lot of info about him and what you two have discussed, but then again it's not for me to pry and be nosy about it either.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he likes*

Actually he had originally said I "could stay as long as I wanted"(in that case I would have probably stayed longer than a week).....so I must have done something that he didn't like, to make him want me to come home so much earlier. :con Cause when I first got there he seemed happy and like he wanted me there and everything... actually he never seemed like he didn't want me there...until I never heard from him again. And I did get a slight bad feeling when I had to go home early...like that maybe he didn't want me there anymore...which apparently turns out I was right. I always am when I have bad feelings like that.
Well actually, this girl told me she had done stuff with him in the past...which I don't know why she told me that... at first I didn't know if I believed her or not, I thought maybe she just likes him and wanted to try to make me jealous or something, but now I believe her. But it was ok, because it was in the past. It hadn't been THAT long ago, but still...she never said anything about it happening again after that, or since he met me. So I didn't think much about it.
She didn't mention much about him at the party except said he seemed pretty drunk.
So I dunno, maybe I did seem like I wanted to be in a relationship with him(cause I did) and maybe he didn't want that so he wanted away from me... I don't know...


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he l*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Actually he had originally said I "could stay as long as I wanted"(in that case I would have probably stayed longer than a week).....so I must have done something that he didn't like, to make him want me to come home so much earlier. :con Cause when I first got there he seemed happy and like he wanted me there and everything... actually he never seemed like he didn't want me there...until I never heard from him again. And I did get a slight bad feeling when I had to go home early...like that maybe he didn't want me there anymore...which apparently turns out I was right. I always am when I have bad feelings like that.
> Well actually, this girl told me she had done stuff with him in the past...which I don't know why she told me that... at first I didn't know if I believed her or not, I thought maybe she just likes him and wanted to try to make me jealous or something, but now I believe her. But it was ok, because it was in the past. It hadn't been THAT long ago, but still...she never said anything about it happening again after that, or since he met me. So I didn't think much about it.
> She didn't mention much about him at the party except said he seemed pretty drunk.
> So I dunno, maybe I did seem like I wanted to be in a relationship with him(cause I did) and maybe he didn't want that so he wanted away from me... I don't know...


Well is he known to be a shy guy in any way? Are you the typical kind of girl he would date? I can't imagine it being based on your looks. I'd say maybe he felt like he didn't have enough in common with you or something you said scared him or turned him off. But don't regret anything you did. If you were real then you did the best thing you could have. In the end if you can't be yourself in the relationship you wouldn't be happy anyway. The good news is that means us guys on this board still have a chance, lol. Sure it may be one in a million but that's still a chance. At least you put yourself out there. You tried. That's more than I can say for myself and I'm a guy. I congratulate you for opening yourself up to vulnerability and taking that chance.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Found someone I really like but I don't know if he l*



scairy said:


> Well is he known to be a shy guy in any way? Are you the typical kind of girl he would date? I can't imagine it being based on your looks. I'd say maybe he felt like he didn't have enough in common with you or something you said scared him or turned him off. But don't regret anything you did. If you were real then you did the best thing you could have. In the end if you can't be yourself in the relationship you wouldn't be happy anyway. The good news is that means us guys on this board still have a chance, lol. Sure it may be one in a million but that's still a chance. At least you put yourself out there. You tried. That's more than I can say for myself and I'm a guy. I congratulate you for opening yourself up to vulnerability and taking that chance.


thanks...well now I know for sure he never wants to speak to me again. he deleted me from his myspace entirely. :sigh *******!


----------

